

SEO Isn't Dead, Long Live SEO - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/11/19/seo-isnt-dead-long-live-seo/

======
drakaal
I am a long time SEO. I do a lot less consulting than I used to because
truthfully I can make more money SEOing my own content than what most
companies would pay me.

Commodity SEO outsourced to India hurt the reputation of the industry. The
Pump and Dump link building made people stop trusting SEO. With good reason in
general, but the companies like mine that offered good results based on things
like helping companies construct quality pages that worked for the bots and
the humans alike suffered.

But I can tell you SEO isn't dead. Not even close. We are all just too busy to
mess with telling all the Social Media Experts how to rank, because they don't
invite us to their parties.

